# O4 clutch question



## Peetyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey guys im having a few problems with my Southbend stage 2 clutch disengaging. The engagement/disengagement is almost on the floor and it can make shifts hard at times. SouthBend said i wouldent hurt my clutch. Ive had the clutch for a few thousand miles and have had no problems at all till now, I love this clutch. The fluid is clean and nothing is leaking.. appears to be a pressure problem not letting enough fluid push the fingers to disengage.

Ok heres what is exactly going on ...anyone have any suggestions or ideas?

1. Its fine when the car is not on (easy to get into gears)
2. Its good for about the first 5-10 mins of driving
3. The engagement point is on the floor literally 
4. clutch has worked perfectly for a few thousand miles

1.Im gonna try replacing the rubber connections on my stock line to see if thats the problem ( buddy has some he went with ss lines) and bleed bleed bleed ... before i just drop the tranny to buy lines

How do you know if slave or master is not functioning correctly?
The slave isnt leaking fluid and fluid is staying clean(just having problems with engagement point)

The slave is only like 3k miles old but has a lifetime warranty so if i drop tranny its getting repaced reguardless

The master is over $200 new =( so may look into getting one out of low low mileage wrecked GTO from Cleveland Pick A Part

sorry for the novel but can u think of anything else or have any suggestions on what i should do or try before i spend too much money?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

try bleeding it first, maybe that'll fix it. It should get further off the floor with more miles on it.


----------



## redhdw/redGTO (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine is doing the same thing and I put in a new slave and vacuum bled it and now it wont go into gears at all.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Just did the clutch on my 04. I need to get SS lines. The Factory one just bulges like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

redhdw/redGTO said:


> Mine is doing the same thing and I put in a new slave and vacuum bled it and now it wont go into gears at all.


+1 and maybe ss lines too. not needed but why not?


----------

